# Carlos Gardel: Por una cabeza



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Beatiful music lasts forever.

Martin

:tiphat:


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, Martin. I've never heard of the original (?) sung version.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Cada dia canta mejor. Una hermosa voz de barítono, perfecta afinación, articulación y respiración. Un profesional absoluto. El mejor cantante de tangos de todos los tiempos.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Cada dia canta mejor. Una hermosa voz de barítono, perfecta afinación, articulación y respiración. Un profesional absoluto. El mejor cantante de tangos de todos los tiempos.


Un comentario asì de un argentino...no me extrana demasiado.....Jajaja

Martin


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Un buen cantante. Conocen ustedes algunos cantantes otros, possiblemente mas oscuros, quien cantan canciónes passionados como éste? Estoy mirando para cantantes quien tienen voces cuál representan el sufriendo del raza humano. El delor de una vida larga y difícil. 

Gracias, y lo siento que my español es tan horrible. 

Si no me pueden entender, puedo explicarlo en ingles.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Un comentario asì de un argentino...no me extrana demasiado.....Jajaja
> 
> Martin


ja, ahora todos hablan español!! :lol::tiphat:






saludos a los paisanos.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Un buen cantante. Conocen ustedes algunos cantantes otros, possiblemente mas oscuros, quien cantan canciónes passionados como éste? Estoy mirando para cantantes quien tienen voces cuál representan el sufriendo del raza humano. El delor de una vida larga y difícil.
> 
> Gracias, y lo siento que my español es tan horrible.
> 
> Si no me pueden entender, puedo explicarlo en ingles.


Tu espanol se entiende perfectamente.

Martin


----------

